# Very impressed with rifle I fired today. Want army guys opnions...



## LordVagabond (25 Apr 2005)

My buddy Brian and I decided that to celebrate the completion of my final final exam for the semester, we'd go to the range and blow our last paycheques respectively. We dumped about $150 into a day pass, 4 boxes of 9mm and a box of .45 each. After warming up with an HK USP 9mm each, it was on to the rifles and large caliber handguns. While the .45 Desert Eagle was fun to fire, I was supremely impressed with the Beretta CX4 Storm .45 and 9mm carbines. Accuracy at 25 yards was extremely good, with a good grouping within an inch of the bullseye, and confirmed head and body shots on a silhouette at 10, 15, and 25 yards on the firing range. The .45 had one HELL of a kick, though, so I actually preferred the 9mm, as it allowed for accuracy, consistency of aim and quick magazine reloads. 

I was wondering if anyone out there has fired this carbine, what they thought of it, etc. Here's a link to the website for the carbine: www.cx4storm.com

There is apparently a military, 30 round 3-shot semi-auto version out there currently being tested as a small arms urban rifle, but that's just info garnered off the internet.


----------



## LordVagabond (26 Apr 2005)

Guess I shoulda put this in weapons n ammo  :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ Could someone move it please?


----------



## LordVagabond (26 Apr 2005)

thanks for the move  ;D


----------



## KevinB (26 Apr 2005)

Your kidding right, about the Military application?

 Everyone is going away from pistol calibre carbine/SMG's.


The only reason this system has a niche is due to Canada's retarded gunlaws in that this carbine can use 10rds mags for the Berretta pistols.


----------



## LordVagabond (26 Apr 2005)

Well, I'm not kidding about hearing about the military application, but I never said that I knew it was for sure. Maybe it will be relegated down to Coast Guard (they use MP5's, which are 9mm SMG's) or police forces. 

I think that a pistol caliber rifle/carbine is a good idea, especially with the way Beretta made the CX4, because the 9mm magazine is compatible with the Beretta 92 handgun, which gives you two weapons from one magazine. Also, from firing the CX4 in both .45 and 9mm calibers, the 9mm is, in my opinion, more accurate. The .45 has a HELL of a lot more punch (I have the bruise on my shoulder to prove it) but the 9mm would be my favorite caliber.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Apr 2005)

> Maybe it will be relegated down to Coast Guard (they use MP5's, which are 9mm SMG's) or police forces



You are not talking about the Cdn Coast Guard...


----------



## KevinB (26 Apr 2005)

The Berretta 92-F is a terrible pistol, and its mags are JUNK for OP usage - just look at ALL the US reports for Iraq and Afghan about weapons.

 I shot a Storm - unwhelming to say much.  The MP-5 is a superior SMG, and so are the Colt 9mm SMG's.  5.56mm is a MUCH better round for shooting people with.


----------



## LordVagabond (26 Apr 2005)

Well, hey, I asked for opinions  

I just found it a lot more stable and a better firing platform than most of the other carbines I fired yesterday. I personally like it. 

For military applications, however, I do agree that 5.56 is much better, having fired 5.56 rifles before. It has more punch and distance vs 9mm

How would you rate the .45 cal version of the CX4 then, kevin?


----------



## KevinB (27 Apr 2005)

I did not fire the .45 version.  I like .45 as a handgun round over 9mm (just cause I like to make a BIG HOLE in people that I have to shoot) but unfortunately that is not one of my options at work.

 Don;t get me wrong I think it is a nice platform for plnking - but it does not offer any advantages over system we already use, and is less modular and would increase costs by having to revamp the manual of arms and training etc...  So I cant see it going anywhere in LE/MIL circles - plus Berretta phased out its .45 pistol - so I think they are just trying to get rid of mags...


----------



## MG34 (27 Apr 2005)

The Storm is a neat plinker for shooting tin cans and such but is not by any stretch of the imagination  viable military concept.As Kevin B pointed out the current trend is towards rifle caliber short carbines,over pistol caliber SMGs.I played with a Storm it is not much of an innovation over the current crop of pistol caliber carbines currently on the market such as the HK USC and has nothng on the old reliables such as the Colt SMG and HK Mp5 and a host of others


----------



## NATO Boy (27 Apr 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> The only reason this system has a niche is due to Canada's retarded gunlaws in that this carbine can use 10rds mags for the Berretta pistols.



Other than that, I wouldn't bother with it. I'd rather use an Inglis HP with the wooded butt attached than that futuristic toy.

Off-topic, but...Hey Kev, have you fired or used the .45 HK Mark23? I'm thinking of getting one for the collection and just want a second opinion.


----------



## KevinB (27 Apr 2005)

I shot the Mk23 BOAT ANCHOR with the KAC suppressor - neat gun - but BIG

 No one I know in the USSOC community likes it 


- I've shot a buddies USP .45 Tactical and it handled the same way - like a 2x4.  They are accurate - but I think its appeal is totaly collector grade.  As far as .45 to shoot I'd go with a Kimber...


----------



## MG34 (2 May 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I shot the Mk23 BOAT ANCHOR with the KAC suppressor - neat gun - but BIG
> 
> No one I know in the USSOC community likes it
> 
> ...


----------



## Kal (2 May 2005)

Just don't get the Kimber wet eh Kevin!!!  Oddly enough my USP Tactical doesn't have any submersion issues.

   Also, the 12rd mag, threaded barrel, and several trigger variants arent a bad idea


----------



## KevinB (2 May 2005)

I had some rust issues with the Kimber "warrior" so much so that I am a little choked about them calling it Warrior if you can t use it in inclemant weather...


----------



## Kal (2 May 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I had some rust issues with the Kimber "warrior" so much so that I am a little choked about them calling it Warrior if you can t use it in inclemant weather...



     That is rather sad.  I guess it's still a very well rounded 'combat' pistol, if used only in a dry environment.  Like that is a pretty big negative.....


----------



## Enzo (2 May 2005)

Played with a Storm in the shop, fun to look at, no interest though overall. H&K has the SMG market locked.

16" M4 is apparently the way to go. (Shorter barrels run into velocity issues for the bullet). SMGs still have a strong role in certain environments.

As for pistols, I like my 9mm Sig P228 clone (Norinco NP-34 in Canada, without a prohibited licence; no Sig P228/229 anytime soon, unless a specially ordered >4.5" barrel is included at purchase time since the standard 3.86" barrel apparently makes a huge difference in concealment... assinine).


----------



## greentips (4 May 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I had some rust issues with the Kimber "warrior" so much so that I am a little choked about them calling it Warrior if you can t use it in inclemant weather...



Or just use the money to buy 2 Glocks! 740 bucks Night sight included! :dontpanic:

And money left to buy 4 cases of ammo.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 May 2005)

> Or just use the money to buy 2 Glocks! 740 bucks Night sight included!
> 
> And money left to buy 4 cases of ammo.


 :


----------



## mudgunner49 (8 May 2005)

greentips said:
			
		

> Or just use the money to buy 2 Glocks! 740 bucks Night sight included! :dontpanic:
> 
> And money left to buy 4 cases of ammo.



Where are you getting Glocks for $740??  I'm interested...


BG


----------



## MG34 (8 May 2005)

Police Ordinance sells used one for around that price,not worth it as far as I am concerned then again I cannot stand the Glock to begin with.


----------



## mudgunner49 (9 May 2005)

MG34,

I still thing they're as ugly as hell,, but my G23 went almost 5K without anything resembling cleaning and never missed a beat.  I finally cleaned it because I was feeling guilty.  My wife's G17 is at about 2K and my G19 is around 2600 rds without a stoppage of any kind.  That kind of reliability kind of gets my attention.  Of course my Mk III BHP is going on 2K with no stoppages whatsoever - amazing what good mags and ammo will do for reliability!!

P{olice Ordnance is up around 900 now for the pistol with 2 mags and Trijicons.


Take care,

Blake


----------



## MG34 (9 May 2005)

I don't doubt that they may be reliable but the poor grip angle of the Glock make it a loser in my books.


----------



## LordVagabond (9 May 2005)

What are your opinions on the HK USP9? I fired one at the range the same day as the CX4, and it was immensely comfortable, and dare I say accurate. I had the best shoot of all the pistols used with the USP9  8)


----------



## MG34 (9 May 2005)

I own a USP .45 Tactical and am very impressed with the reliability,ergonomics,and finish on the pistol.The USP 9,.40 and.45 are good to go.My only complaint is the plastic used on the magazine base plates which can shatter when the mags are dropped on a hard surface.Other than that I am impressed with mine and others I have fired.


----------



## mudgunner49 (9 May 2005)

MG34,

I'm glad everyone's a little different, because the Glock grip angle works OK for me ;D - definitely not a 1911 or BHP, but it works fine.  On the other hand I had a tough time with the HK...

WRT the plastic base plates, I use the machined aluminum ones from CPMI on my Glocks and my Browning (wish they made them for Sigs other than the 225) and they seem to work very well.  If you like, I'll throw some for the HK on my next order and you can try them out...


Blake


----------



## greentips (11 May 2005)

Mudgunner, check email.   



			
				mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> Where are you getting Glocks for $740??  I'm interested...
> 
> 
> BG


Take care,

Blake


----------



## KevinB (11 May 2005)

FWIW  Kimber is replacing my barrel - they considered it an anomoly.

 GT please hit me up on the G info - I dropped about $1.1k on my 17 with Night Sights and 4 mags.  I've had a 23 and 21 - and have never enjoyed them but in someways they are the perfect pistol for people who don't get to shoot alot - Pull trigger go bang, repeat as necessary...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 May 2005)

Having been a member of the CCG for 15 years, I can tell you that there is a lot of internal resistance to arming them. Our CG is more of a Merchant Marine than a military service. However I think the writing is on the wall at it will happen, sooner if there is a terrorist incident on the water in North America or Europe.

When it does happen I expect to see .50cals on the ships with pistols and shotguns for the crews. However I think there would be concern within to issue either a SMG or a Carbine version of the M16. In which case a pistol calibre carbine like the Storm or one of the others might be a good transition weapon.

Training the CCG to use .50cals would not be hard or expensive. Training them to be a boarding party and maintaining those skills throughout the fleet will be hard and expensive. Likely CCG ships armed with the .50cal would be used as support for dedicated boarding teams from the navy or RCMP.

I personally think that all new built CCG ships should be designed with hard points for mounting self-contained weapon systems up to 76mm, plus ship protection systems (chafe, etc)


----------

